# DreamChi Tasty Suite



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

a plush bed made for ultimate comfort for your furbaby. you can even unravel the bed like a dessert wrapper to make it lay down and more room to lay around in :icescream:

Dexter approved ;p








unraveled








aw just look at how comfy he is


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Love it!!!! One of the best I have seen!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Kalisee said:


> Love it!!!! One of the best I have seen!


Thanks Anna  ill be making the next one with higher ridges


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, Pidge. What a great design! 

You are selling these, aren't you? :idea1:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> Wow, Pidge. What a great design!
> 
> You are selling these, aren't you? :idea1:


Thanks maddi. Once I get the last material I need to replace the ribbon ill be selling them


----------



## deema's mum (Oct 25, 2014)

I just love the photos especially the first one haha


----------

